# Wiring Aquastat and Relay to control Oil Burner



## shawnmd (Oct 19, 2010)

I just installed a wood boiler into an existing hot water oil boiler system. I want to use the single aquastat (Honeywell L6006A) in the wood boiler to turn off/on the oil boiler burner using a relay. This way when the wood boiler is in use, the oil boiler is disabled.

The single aquastat would connect to the relay as well as the power to the oil burner. When the single aquastat is up to temp, it would trigger the relay disconnecting power to the oil burner.

The wood boiler manufacturer recommended the Honeywell RA89A relay but from what I can tell, this relay is controlled by a 24V source such as a thermostat. Can it also be controlled by a 120V line voltage source such as the single aquastat (L6006A)? The wiring diagram for the wood boiler is attached as well as the wiring diagram for the relay.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think you're making this harder than it needs to be... reinventing the wheel. Would you like to know how this is normally accomplished?


----------



## shawnmd (Oct 19, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I think you're making this harder than it needs to be... reinventing the wheel. Would you like to know how this is normally accomplished?


 
Yes Please....Thank You


----------

